# Why???



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

"Why", you might ask, "Why don't you ever post one of your original recipes". Well, I'll tell you why---I was never considered a great cook. I can take someone else's recipes and adapt it, if I want to, and most of the time have it come out to be something edible.I am really enjoying reading the recipes and am sure I will try lots of them.Thanks for posting yours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Beettie,The whole time I was growing up, my grandmother had a spiral notebook of her recipes. I just always figured my mom (who is not a cook) had it. When I asked her about it a couple of years ago, she had no idea what had become of it. So, I'm trying to make a recipe file for each of my girls of the things we always have at our house. I've got a long way to go, though.kate


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

kate,Mama had one, also. One of the most memorable gifts I ever received was 7 years after she died. My sister, June, had a copy of it made for me as a surprise B'Day gift, with a cover her daughter, Jinger, made saying, "Jenny's Cookbook----A special collection of the best!!!---from the kitchen of Jenny (and last name here). My son is an offset printer at a Junior College and runs a printing shop with a friend in his spare time. He took it and made copies for my daughter, Carol, and himself. Needless to say, we all have appreciated the cookbook.I think you're doing a great thing collecting your recipes for your girls---it is something they will always cherish. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

I've been working on that same project for my Mom - it's been three years in the making. I have all of HER mother's spiral notebooks and index cards and clipppings - and trying to type them up and present it to my mom. It is a wonderful family memento - from another era. Many of the recipes were from friends and relatives of my grandmother's who are long gone - and my mom will be thrilled to read about "Pearl's Pound Cake" or "Esther's Chicken Soup." ANy suggestions of how to organize the recipes and bind it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

